# Collard shirts to shoot the IBO tornaments



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

Would like to see your input on making it a rule that you have to wear a collard shirt at the triple crown shoots and the worlds. I know the ASA has such a rule.I see a lot of collard shirts at the IBO shoots. I like seeing all the shooter shirts just would like to hear your feedback.:thumbs_up:thumbs_do


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I dont think the IBO has enough rules and fair shooters to be getting picky about what people wear.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Day 2 was so hot at the World's this year that I took my collared shirt off and bought a PSE T-Shirt to wear....

TOOOOO hot!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I feel that if you required a specific type of shirt for an IBO event you'd see a big decrease in attendence of the "average joe" shooter...If you want to wear a collard shirt...shoot semi-pro or pro. :wink:


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

why not put in for dress shoes and ties to.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

J Name said:


> why not put in for dress shoes and ties to.


Better than looking like a walking billboard....or a "country bumpkin"...another great rule....make 'em LACE UP AND TIE THEIR SHOES.....:tongue::wink:

How can archery get any respect for TV when a lot of the competitors are dressed like a contingency of "country bumpkins". comfort is one thing, but today's materials for the "collared" shirts are quite breathable and NOT HOT at all to be outdoors with. 

I also think that there should be limits to the number of "patches" or advertising logos on the shirts as well. This isn't NASCAR, and selling shirt space is, IMHO a bunch of bunk too, only to have some of the shooters promoting THEMSELVES and not the products....

This might be "offensive" to some of y'uns all...but it is the TRUTH...not everone dresses "inappropriately", but enough of them do that it sure turns away a "shooting audience" from a television perspective. Even some of the tasteless T-shirt messages go beyond reason out there.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

who cares what who wears? does a archery shoot have to be a fashion show?

it would bother me at all if someone was running around topless or in a riped up shirt. if he is shooting good by all means wear what you want.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I will say that I agree with field14 to some extent. How can we expect any respect as a professional sport, particularly in terms of television coverage, unless there is a dress code? It will only help our image as archers to look clean-cut. One of the reasons that many northerners judge southerners as ignorant or stupid is due to the way many southerners dress. Trust me, perception is reality in a person's mind.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

3dshooter80 said:


> I will say that I agree with field14 to some extent. How can we expect any respect as a professional sport, particularly in terms of television coverage, unless there is a dress code? It will only help our image as archers to look clean-cut. One of the reasons that many northerners judge southerners as ignorant or stupid is due to the way many southerners dress. Trust me, perception is reality in a person's mind.


Right! Because all of the players in the NFL are clean frickin' cut????:thumbs_do


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Professionalism?

Multi Million dollars man??:thumbs_do


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong but I thought a "tournament" was about shooting....
Not about who was the fanciest dresser. I have seen some of these casual dressers shooting lights out & I respect that not their fancy shirt with 20+ logo's on it. You show me a good shot & he will get more respect every time from the good old boys like me than a sellout who is on 10 different pro staff's but can't shoot for ****.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Some people like to look good when they loose. It won't be long before you see someone shooting a red bow with a "Budweiser" sticker on the limb.

Some people just like to look in the mirror. They feel like all those patches make them look important. 

If they develope a dress code, it should be more about not what to wear. Making everyone dress up in a collared shirt isn't practical.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*I agree*



3dshooter80 said:


> I will say that I agree with field14 to some extent. How can we expect any respect as a professional sport, particularly in terms of television coverage, unless there is a dress code? It will only help our image as archers to look clean-cut. One of the reasons that many northerners judge southerners as ignorant or stupid is due to the way many southerners dress. Trust me, perception is reality in a person's mind.


I agree with you both to an extent.

rather than make them wear a collared shirt, say what they cannot wear... offensive t shirts etc. 
It doesn't matter what you are.. first impressions are always how you are perceived. like 3dshooter80 said above.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Interesting thread going on here. For what its worth, I don't think there would be anything wrong with a dress code for collared shirts. Granted, other mainstream sports (ie NFL, NBA) do not have a similar dress code, but they are also engaging in sports far different from ours. The PGA on the other hand, has such a dress code in place, and I honestly don't consider golf too much different than archery. At the upper echelon of both, a tough mind, reasonable degree of physical fitness, and precision accuracy are required in order to be a consistent winner. Bottom line, while this is about archery, the triple crown events are major events, and collared shirts would add a degree of professionalism to the sport. I don't personally feel they should have to be "shooter" shirts with company names, logos, etc, but just a collar. 

At any rate, unless it is really cold outside, I always wear a collared shirt when I shoot. I find it more comfortable and for some weird reason, when I look good, I shoot good.

Keep em in the 10 ring.

CG


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

NY911 said:


> Right! Because all of the players in the NFL are clean frickin' cut????:thumbs_do


THERE IS A DRESS CODE when they show up for the GAME or when they go out on "official functions" for EVERY sport out there....that makes any money, that is. They might not be clean cut when they are on their OWN TIME...but when on "company time" they tow the line....or they get told about it or fined. 

Company time at an archery tournament is during the event or on the shooting line...and by heavens we don't need to look like a bunch of hicks, IMHO.

What people do on their free time is one thing, cut during the compeititions....there needs to be some CONTROLS....as in "dress codes"

Can't run around like a bunch of hicks if we ever want the sport to appeal to the TV audience.

We once had a TV station come to one of our 3-D shoots....they were indeed filming the even...until some bone-head showed up in torn jeans, untied boots, and a muscle shirt that had a pair of boots depicted on the front and below those boots it said: "Pair of IOWA S**T KICKERS" *and they did NOT have the *'s" but the LETTERS to finish that word!....

That was the END of the TV coverage and they told us to not call them back until we "cleaned up our acts."

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

At a local shoot NO, but at an IBO or ASA pro/am YES.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

3dshooter80 said:


> I will say that I agree with field14 to some extent. How can we expect any respect as a professional sport, particularly in terms of television coverage, unless there is a dress code? It will only help our image as archers to look clean-cut. One of the reasons that many northerners judge southerners as ignorant or stupid is due to the way many southerners dress. Trust me, perception is reality in a person's mind.


Same here, but I doubt television is in the near future. There isn't any speed to be readily seen, no crashes, no loud noises and no ball to follow. And if television were to cover archery the cameras would be on the Semi Pros and Pros. Next, television won't cover a 60 shot, 2 line indoor event just because of what it is, long, long, long. They may cover the event in the final goings, but the host would have to pin point those close on points and probably squad them together. But, this would lead to shuffling shooters during the event just about every end. Face it. There isn't going to be 15 or more cameras covering the event like in stockcar racing.

??? Television wise I'd probably give Jackie the heads up. He's has the Buckmasters and draws a audience to fill the bleachers in those airplane hangers. Maybe the arrow (ball) can't be seen, but the target dropping can and the arrow hitting the target gives a fair sound.

Now if someone or some organization busts the hold on the Olympics and send in compound bows??? I could see the world changing. 

I would opt for a clean appearance over collars. I grew up in where all were given equal treatment, the well to do and the poor. Clean, hair combed, and clean clothes gave the accepted appearance, not collars.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Isnt there a dress code at the indoor worlds? I dont see a problem there when I go why cant they just do it like that every where


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*codes*

I think if you read all of the rules in most of the archery associations ibo in usa and fca and oaa in canada you will find some sort of dress code... Even this year they had the girls cover up a bit more as bra straps and revealing tops where out of line and I agree.. Off topic sayings on shirts where out as well and pants have to be clean ... shorts are allowed ... ... now collared shirts well I`m 5ft nothing 240 lbs and have no neck ... so collared shirts are not for me but a clean and newer t-shirt that fits properly with sleeves are ok ,105 degrees temps can definitely do you in... factory sponsored shooters have to wear their team colors .. just my thoughts...


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

This always seems to be a big deal just as much as the speed rule. #1- you can buy collared shirts that are designed for extreme heat, if heat is your excuse. #2- collared shirts make it nice in extreme heat if you have no shade, flip the collar up. I am all for a professional apprence, you spend all the money on buying the latest target rig, the best equipment but you would rather wear a tshirt because a collar makes you hot. For once I agree with you field! Get into the now people.

And since when did competitve archery become the NFL?


----------



## cmgo06 (Feb 3, 2008)

*dress code*

Well--------- you wear what you feel good in. camo, rags, what ever. If it helps you shoot better than so be it. If you like a "shooter shirt" than good. I wear one when ever I shoot. I have worked hard at getting to were I am these days! I am not a "walking billboard" but and proud to show what I have got under my belt. I am not a lights out shooter but am confident.
I like to show what can be done with some hard WORK. I have had people come up and ask about different things and I tell then to work hard, shoot straight and never give up. If you want something then go after it.
Ok now I will get off the soap box..........:wink:


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know about a set dress code with collars but I just wish people would try to look presentable (even a clean T-shirt is fine with me). I was at a large local shoot and one of the participants was a fairly large older guy wearing bib overalls and no shirt through the shoot and the awards banquet even.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

field14 said:


> THERE IS A DRESS CODE when they show up for the GAME or when they go out on "official functions" for EVERY sport out there....that makes any money, that is. They might not be clean cut when they are on their OWN TIME...but when on "company time" they tow the line....or they get told about it or fined.
> 
> Company time at an archery tournament is during the event or on the shooting line...and by heavens we don't need to look like a bunch of hicks, IMHO.
> 
> ...


When we start getting paid to shoot then they can tell us what to wear.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

> Right! Because all of the players in the NFL are clean frickin' cut????


Again, Field14 is correct. When it is game time, the players are in uniform. I never said anything about dreadlocks, which is what you are showing in the picture. Many NFL players (Michael Vick, Pacman Jones, etc.) are just thugs who don't belong in a professional league, let alone making the money they do. 
However, when these guys travel, they ALWAYS wear a suit and tie. Do you know why? It is to help contol the image of the NFL. Do I have any respect for most of those guys??? HELL NO!! Most of them are parasites that do nothing but corrupt the minds of America's youth with false dreams of making millions of dollars smashing into each other on national television. This is exactly why I don't watch NFL, MLB, NBA, or NHL, or any of the college sports either. 
With that said, lets get back to archery... Most of the guys I shoot with wear jeans or shorts with clean, sleeves still intact, t-shirts or collared shirts. Regardless of what we wear, we all look presentable. We care about our sport and are not just a bunch ******** running around slinging arrows carelessly. Guess what? You can tell that by looking at us... AND by the way we act, and the way we talk. 
To address another topic, whoever posted about the lack of excitement (wrecks, fights, etc.) is very correct in that we as a society have become "spectacle junkies". Unless there is a sight to see, we are not interested, as a society. Just turn on the news. What do you see? You don't see anything that doesn't spark either and "Oh My God" repsonse or an extreme warm and fuzzy, feel-good response. There is no gray matter on TV anymore. 
Maybe we need to just start using expolding points at indoor shoots, or we can have bikini matches between Erika Anschutz and Tiffany Lakosky??? 
The point of my post was not to upset anyone, but to get people to care about something more than being half-arse.


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

I think as long as they do not wear something that would be deemed inapproriate it should be okay, in Metropolis for ASA they let people wear t-shirts because it was blistering hot there.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

back to the Question;
I wear Polo type golf shirts most of the time, so I think it's a non issue for me.
Having a minimum dress code is never a bad thing to bring respect to the venue. 
There will always be hippies / free spirits that don't want anyone to tell them anything about there right to express.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I think wearing a collared shirt just looks nice. It really isn't a big deal, you have to put on a shirt anyways so why not get one that is collared and look nice. Not saying a t-shirt doesn't look nice but hey, if we want to be ambassadors of our sport the least we can do is look nice.


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

I like collard greens


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

...then there's those who wear camo in the woods to hide and then wear camo to Wal Mart so they'll stand out...they do the same thing at 3D shoots...
...oh well, those goofy guys in the cut offs and F U tees do provide some comic relief...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

What about the Trad classes? Would they be required to "dress up".....most of the trad guys I see dress traditionally as well...no collared shirts there...


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

I wear collared shirts by choice based upon simple comfort. When it's really hot out a cotton t-shirt is far hotter and stays wet with sweat longer than a good poly wick dry collared shirt. But IBO courses seem to be set a bit more rugged and in Erie I wore a nice Columbia shirt(no fancy logos or patches for me). There were places on the marked trails that had low hanging branches and one snagged my nice expensive(that's a relative term of course) shirt and basically gave it a long run in the fabric thus ruining it for more "formal" non-archery events. 

I could care less what someone wears because how they act is more important than what they wear.


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

GEE!! Whats next SHOES?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

dgirt said:


> GEE!! Whats next SHOES?


IBO approved underbritches.:wink:


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

dgirt said:


> GEE!! Whats next SHOES?


It really wouldn't hurt for you to wear a pair of shoes once and awhile:darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

3Darchr said:


> Would like to see your input on making it a rule that you have to wear a collard shirt at the triple crown shoots and the worlds. ...


sure, and cuff links too. 

Camo wifebeater for me. :thumbs_up


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

I agree that there should be a dress most of the other archery organization have dress codes.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

rock77 said:


> It really wouldn't hurt for you to wear a pair of shoes once and awhile:darkbeer:


BUT....after getting them onto the correct foot....ya gotsta remember HOW to tie them, hahahahahahahaha.

Did you know that there are over 105 ways to "correctly" tie a shoe bow? And some really inticate ways are among them!!!

Ian's gives you 17 different ways to do tie a shoelace.....YOU ALL MIGHT PRACTICE UP...since tying shoes is becoming a "lost art"....sorta like wearing a hat or cap...is a "lost art" as well....whatever happened to men NOT wearing a hat or cap INDOORS??????

Check out Ian's site about tying shoe laces....can YOU figure out these "patterns"???hahahahaha Was one heckuva science lab for us last year....then comes the supposedly WRONG....left-handed bows....that guarantee you won't TRIP OVER YOUR LACES...and mine do NOT come loose either.....

http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/knots.htm

field14


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey Field 1 step at a time.


----------



## joebow09 (Sep 22, 2009)

*man boobs*

i think some of the heavier people should wear girdles, or perhaps training bras to help with the sweaty t-shirt sticking to them,(or polo shirt) it is what it is its in our hearts and heads, true shooters just love shooting no matter what theyre wearing!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

would be nice if people showed a little respect, for themselves and the sport at a major event.
collars - doesnt matter to me, but you represent us all and if you wear something crude, well.....

also, if you have any sponsors, you may be required to wear their logo.


one organization required white pants... I dont shoot in those.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

JAG said:


> would be nice if people showed a little respect, for themselves and the sport at a major event.
> collars - doesnt matter to me, but you represent us all and if you wear something crude, well.....
> 
> also, if you have any sponsors, you may be required to wear their logo.
> ...


:thumbs_up


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

When can we start bringing a Caddy?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

jwolfe78 said:


> When can we start bringing a Caddy?


...already seen "caddies" in ASA with daddies lugging kids stuff, wives lugging hubby's stuff, and hotties lugging for their guys. so its happening and no way to stop it...


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

field14 said:


> Better than looking like a walking billboard....or a "country bumpkin"...another great rule....make 'em LACE UP AND TIE THEIR SHOES.....:tongue::wink:
> 
> How can archery get any respect for TV when a lot of the competitors are dressed like a contingency of "country bumpkins". comfort is one thing, but today's materials for the "collared" shirts are quite breathable and NOT HOT at all to be outdoors with.
> 
> ...




I completely, and totally agree... if Archery ever has a chace to get onto TV, this is the first step. Period.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

carlosii said:


> ...already seen "caddies" in ASA with daddies lugging kids stuff, wives lugging hubby's stuff, and hotties lugging for their guys. so its happening and no way to stop it...


YES there IS a way to stop it...in the name of SAFETY....Just don't allow "non-shooters" on the courses...and if you want to carry a bunch of "stuff" with you...carry it YOURSELF, or don't carry it at all! PERIOD.

Too many possibilities of "abuses" of coaching on the course, making noise for the OTHER shooters, but not for your Friend, discussing yardages and "HINTS"....the entire gambit is wide open...Let alone the SAFETY aspects of it all.
They ain't supposed to be "filming" the event anyways...so that excuse is out.

The only other way is that "spectators" are NOT allowed to carry stuff for the shooters, or to "discuss archery" with them while out on the course.

All it takes is for ONE spectator to get injured, especially by an arrow, when they are in the wrong place at the right time....ONE time, and that will quell this situation once and for all...but to be PROACTIVE...stop it NOW; don't wait for the inevitable to happen.

field14


----------



## DeltaBuck (Apr 16, 2008)

*?*

No spectators on the course, but we need to look good so it can be filmed. :zip: 

So spectators are in danger and camera crews are safe


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

carlosii said:


> ...already seen "caddies" in ASA with daddies lugging kids stuff, wives lugging hubby's stuff, and hotties lugging for their guys. so its happening and no way to stop it...


Sign me up for a 1 hottie to tug my luggage around. :tongue:


I don't know why people take so much stuff with them..... sometimes.... they even bring the kitchen sink.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Uh, field, I was just kinda jokin there about how do we stop it. From what I've seen at the ASA Pro Ams I don't think the potential of a spectator getting an arrow in the butt is very high. Not sure about IBO...or even field. Haven't seen anybody gettin any help from the specs either. I kinda think its a non-issue except maybe in the youth classes where an over active "archery dad" might cross the line.
Better not catch any dad coaching folks in my class...that'd be Super Seniors...


----------



## MAXX77 (Nov 21, 2007)

jwolfe78 said:


> When can we start bringing a Caddy?


me to me to me to :thumbs_up:thumbs_up I have a 4x4 utv,and I know someone who will drive us from target to target JR;:darkbeer: In our nice white button down, single stiched, starched, pressed, shirt. and dont forget ur knickers.see you on the course JR.:cocktail::cocktail:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

carlosii said:


> Uh, field, I was just kinda jokin there about how do we stop it. From what I've seen at the ASA Pro Ams I don't think the potential of a spectator getting an arrow in the butt is very high. Not sure about IBO...or even field. Haven't seen anybody gettin any help from the specs either. I kinda think its a non-issue except maybe in the youth classes where an over active "archery dad" might cross the line.
> Better not catch any dad coaching folks in my class...that'd be Super Seniors...


I've actually WITNESSED somebody on a FIELD course getting an arrow thru their forearm! This was a result of a parent and youngster that were "tagging along" out on the field course with a shooting group. The youngster evidently had to go "potty" so the parent sent the kid to BACKTRACK on the course, unescorted.

My group happened to be the group shooting on a 65 yard target. One of our shooters had just loosed his arrow, when out of nowhere this kid stepped into the shooting lane...and took the arrow in between the radius and ulna in the forearm! The arrow, being a target arrow, did not pass completely thru the kid's forearm, but instead just stuck through both sides like a skewer.
That kid was one hurting unit...and could have easily been killed! Of course the shooter (NOT ME) was so shook up and upset that he couldn't finish the round with us; in fact, my entire group didn't finish the round that day since we were all very upset and concerned.

SO...when it comes to "tag alongs" out on ANY outdoor course....don't say it can't happen....and the one above isn't the ONLY one I've heard about...but it is the ONLY ONE I've personally WITNESSED...and trust me...none of you want to go there, EVER.

It is one thing to have videography (professionals) that normally will only pick one or two targets and NOT walk the entire course...it is yet something again to have SEVERAL Non-shooters just moseying on through the courses....and perhaps backtracking and NOT FOLLOWING protocol and WAITING for groups to be moving before just sauntering out and about.

field14 (Tom D.):thumbs_do:thumbs_do:angry:


----------



## MAXX77 (Nov 21, 2007)

jwolfe78 said:


> Sign me up for a 1 hottie to tug my luggage around. :tongue:
> 
> 
> I don't know why people take so much stuff with them..... sometimes.... they even bring the kitchen sink.


Hotty= driver/caddy:tongue:=expert beverage expediter:cocktail:=which one of the film crew got run over, er shot=we don’t need no stinkin collard shirts. IBO= International BOWHUNTER Organization. You wanna dress-up to shoot ur bow, go shoot NFAA/FITA. I hear they, are a Better Class of archers.:wink::cocktail:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

if parents are shooting, get a babysitter, dont bring your kids to a pro-am/major event.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

MAXX77 said:


> me to me to me to :thumbs_up:thumbs_up I have a 4x4 utv,and I know someone who will drive us from target to target JR;:darkbeer: In our nice white button down, single stiched, starched, pressed, shirt. and dont forget ur knickers.see you on the course JR.:cocktail::cocktail:





MAXX77 said:


> Hotty= driver/caddy:tongue:=expert beverage expediter:cocktail:=which one of the film crew got run over, er shot=we don’t need no stinkin collard shirts. IBO= International BOWHUNTER Organization. You wanna dress-up to shoot ur bow, go shoot NFAA/FITA. I hear they, are a Better Class of archers.:wink::cocktail:


:uzi::wav::hairy::rofl:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

field14 said:


> SO...when it comes to "tag alongs" out on ANY outdoor course....don't say it can't happen....
> field14 (Tom D.):thumbs_do:thumbs_do:angry:


I don't think I did say it couldn't happen...I said I'd never heard of it happening...now I can say I've heard of it.

Sorry to get you so upset...wasn't my intention.


----------



## buckoff6183 (Oct 16, 2008)

hoytxcutter said:


> When we start getting paid to shoot then they can tell us what to wear.


you get paid if you win.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

field14 said:


> I've actually WITNESSED somebody on a FIELD course getting an arrow thru their forearm! This was a result of a parent and youngster that were "tagging along" out on the field course with a shooting group. The youngster evidently had to go "potty" so the parent sent the kid to BACKTRACK on the course, unescorted.
> 
> My group happened to be the group shooting on a 65 yard target. One of our shooters had just loosed his arrow, when out of nowhere this kid stepped into the shooting lane...and took the arrow in between the radius and ulna in the forearm! The arrow, being a target arrow, did not pass completely thru the kid's forearm, but instead just stuck through both sides like a skewer.
> That kid was one hurting unit...and could have easily been killed! Of course the shooter (NOT ME) was so shook up and upset that he couldn't finish the round with us; in fact, my entire group didn't finish the round that day since we were all very upset and concerned.
> ...


Where would the PGA tour be, popularity wise, if they said, nope, no spectators.....too much risk of an errant tee shot hitting someone in the noggin......

You gotta remember a few things about ASA National shoots, which I am sure you are forgetting about with your recent amounts of vast experience shooting at them.......they are not walk through ranges. They are walk backs, in field lingo. There is a trail going through the center of the range, some trails are larger than others, but still, a well marked, well cleared lane through the center. For each range there are 10 targets on the theft side of the trail, 10 on the right side of the trail. Spectators are not allowed to go down to the targets, and are not supposed to be on or near the stakes, all clearly laid out in the rules.

Personally, I like the way the Metropolis ASA is setup. When you enter the range there is a rope on both sides of the trail. The spectators are not allowed between the ropes.

If a spectator is going to get shot at an ASA shoot on the ranges, someone was aiming their bow down the center trail...........


----------



## NOSX3DER (Jun 15, 2008)

*Collared Shirts*

I think it would be a great idea! We are all professionals, but just looks a little more professional to me. I am also a clothing designer, so I lean that way due to clothing sales as well.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*another thing*

Just a bit off topic how about the competitors who bring their dogs with them on the course .. should be a no no for sure.. as dogs run through the bush chase rabbits squirrels etc etc and are a distraction to the other shooters.. just my opinion any one else seen this as well..


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Just a bit off topic how about the competitors who bring their dogs with them on the course .. should be a no no for sure.. as dogs run through the bush chase rabbits squirrels etc etc and are a distraction to the other shooters.. just my opinion any one else seen this as well..


Asa does not allow animals walking leash or not on the range. I have seen the "hotties" with their lil purse dogs walkig around holding them.


----------



## popeye7777 (Apr 18, 2005)

Everybody has an opinion and you know how they smell. I dont paticularly care if the northerners think I look like a hick nor any other snooty ----. I dont like anyone trying to regulate me in each and every aspect of life. Free will, and if I see someone dressed, acting or speaking in a fashion that I think is wrong, I try to stay away from them and leave them along. More people should adopt this and try to clean up their own act and let other people be. Cant we just get along?


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

My opinion is that in sanctioned shoots ( IBO,ASA, etc...) shooters should be required to wear collared shirts. It just looks more professional, not that all of us are professional shooters and most do it for hobby and fun. But if definetly grabs the eyes of the onlookers. (For ones personal well being please keep out of the shooting lanes) 
I also bowl in tournaments and it is a requirement to wear collared shirts. Again I think it helps promote the sport to look professional.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I relaize that in this thread I appear, as I really am, to be anti-collared shirts as mandatory, even though I do wear one at the shoots...but I do not think they should be mandatory...

That said, again, I do wear one of several collared shooter shirts, with sponsors proudly displayed...

I see on another thread, talk of including SLACKS....well after shooting the past 2 Worlds in sweltering heat - I can say without hesitation - I am totally against that! I wear cargo shorts...and boots...it gets MESSY where it is wet...


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Collared shirts yes..........slacks or pants....... not so good in the heat. Althought shorts are fine, as for cut offs........... I would say no. Cargo shorts would be fine just another place to look for your release:wink:


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

*What is the fuss*

With the amount of money most of us spend chasing points experimenting with all types of changes/modifications , what is our goal? Is it to be a premier shooter or at our personal best? If that is the case, is spending a small amount on a pair of khakis and a polo shirt going to take away from our efforts? I do not think it necessarily needs to be SHOOTER SHIRT OR A PROFESSIONAL uniform just clean and respectable. Just my 2 cents.

And...... as one poster said when I look good I feel good and consequently I shoot better


----------



## krud (Jun 2, 2009)

This has got to be the stupidest subject I have ever looked at on here.


----------



## Bowtech_Fan (Apr 30, 2009)

the clothes don't make the shooter. it shouldn't be about sponsors and being walking billboards. it should be about having fun and enjoying the sport of archery.


----------

